# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hỏi Driver Mítu J3

## hoahong102

mình nhặt được 4 bộ driver mitsu j3 400W(ko có motor) Nghi là Chạy mạng(ko hiểu chạy mạng là gì, ko biết phân biệt, may mà lỗ ít) 
vì không biết gì nên hỏi anh em xử nó ra sao, đồng nát có được 500k/1 không nhỉ thì không bị lỗ vốn??


theo cái sơ đồ này thì xin hỏi các cao thủ là nếu dùng con j3 100W setup với mach3, nối cáp quang với con 400w chạy mạng, con chạy mạng thì lái động cơ có được ko ?

----------


## Tuanlm

bác bỏ ngay cái ý tưởng đó đi hén. Vừa rắc rối, tốn kém và...ko khả thi.

----------


## Gamo

> mình nhặt được 4 bộ driver mitsu j3 400W(ko có motor) Nghi là Chạy mạng(ko hiểu chạy mạng là gì, ko biết phân biệt, may mà lỗ ít) 
> vì không biết gì nên hỏi anh em xử nó ra sao, đồng nát có được 500k/1 không nhỉ thì không bị lỗ vốn??
> 
> 
> theo cái sơ đồ này thì xin hỏi các cao thủ là nếu dùng con j3 100W setup với mach3, nối cáp quang với con 400w chạy mạng, con chạy mạng thì lái động cơ có được ko ?


Làm máy khác đi cụ, gắp phôi chẳng hạn

----------

